# E!Cockpit Visu Raster



## Domi1110 (30 November 2017)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur mit Codesys 2.3 und Codesys 3.5 gearbeitet und bin jetzt gerade dabei mein erstes Projekt mit E!Cockpit umzusetzen. Beim normalen Codesys 3.5 kann man für die Visu ein Raster aktivieren und auch die Rastergröße einstellen, ist dies in E!Cockpit auch möglich? Habe diese Funktion bis jetzt leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (1 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Domi1110,

die Einstellung findest du unter Datei-->Optionen-->CODESYS-Optionen-->Optionen-->Visualisierung-->Raster.
Dort kannst du die Sichtbarkeit, Größe und Aktivierung ändern.


----------



## Domi1110 (2 Dezember 2017)

Okay danke, hat funktioniert 👍


----------

